# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Ace's workbook

## acelegion

*Ace's workbook*

Hey guys, my names Ash I'm 17 and currently in college. I read up on lucid dreams about a week ago, since then I've been keeping a dream journal by my bed. Over the 7 days I've been doing this I have recorded 14 dreams, I've tried WILD without any success due to every time I reach SP I have an uncontrollable twitch which breaks it. Currently trying DILD, practising awareness throughout the day and preforming RC also retracing my steps randomly. 

*Lucid dreaming tasks*
To have a lucid dream
To fly in a lucid dream
Communicate with a dream character

*Induction methods*
DILD
DEILD
WBTB

*Dream signs*
Appearing as a doctor/scientist 

*Reality checks*
Plugging my nose and trying to breath through it
Trying to push my thumb through my hand
Looking at some text then looking away then back at it.

----------


## RareCola

Welcome to the class! Looks like your recall is doing pretty awesome. Be sure to keep us updated with your attempts at lucid dreaming and we'll do our best to offer all the advice we can  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Hi acelegion!  ::D:  Welcome to the class! Anyway, what RareCola said.. keep us updated!

You are always welcome to take a look around the class, maybe read the other students' workbooks so you can gain some insight on them as well. Be sure to check out the links and resources compilation if you have some spare time too  :smiley:  Oh, and I've seen you around chat! I hope you can attend some/all the DVA chat sessions too.  :smiley: 

Good luck!  ::banana::

----------


## acelegion

Thanks guys, I will try to attend the chats but I think they're on about 2 am in the morning so no promises  :tongue2:  

Tried doing DEILD last night but had a terrible nights sleep, kept waking up every hour and not being able to get back to sleep for 30 min. Cant recall any dreams either which was disappointing... But it hasn't discouraged me at all, I'll keep trying with a positive attitude!

----------


## Caenis

Hey Ace, I hope you're a fan of Pokemon.  =p  RareCola is right, you're dream recall is impressive for a beginner!  Just keep recording dreams and you'll notice more dream signs in no time.  You're already incorporating a bit of awareness, that's good!  Here's a tutorial about one of the many awareness techniques in DV, Sporadic Awareness Technique.  Maybe it'll give you a few more ideas.

It sucks when you wake up so often, but I try to view it positively too.  Waking up more gives me more chances to remember and write down my dreams.  Nights like that can be great for dream recall, or absolutely terrible.  I'm sure tonight your dream recall will be back to normal.  Best of luck.   :smiley:

----------


## acelegion

Been slacking for the past two days with my dream journal but I've had exams so didn't want to lose any sleep. Started again last night, had two dreams which must have been the most vivid yet... One being R rated and the other quite violent which was interesting. Also had two others which are very vague and strange. Been waking up in the middle of the night without the aid of an alarm clock and being able to remain still and with my eyes closed, attempting DEILD. No luck yet but I'm confident that I will achieve it! Still been practising awareness and doing reality checks throughout the day.

----------


## acelegion

Recalled four dreams last night! And one vague one, quite pleased with myself... 
*Very brief descriptions of the dreams:*
The first dream was about me and a bunch of people having a war in a city similar to call of duty and we ended up burning it down, so my and someone else tried making a run for it but got caught. Second was about two people in a vampires house and they discover a staff which means he is a vampire lord. Third was about two people cutting someone grass in a big industrial grass cutter (I assume) and they discover a burnt out bus in a hole. Fourth was my in my bro's room and I get a snake trapped under my shirt and get bit. Finally the vague one was me sky diving.

I tried WILD in the middle of the night just because I was awake and couldn't get back to sleep, my body felt strange. Counted to 100, saying to myself "I will become lucid, I will be aware" at intervals at 10 but no luck there. I will continue practising for DILDs and DEILDs!

----------


## paigeyemps

nice job with the recall, keep it up!  ::D:  Good luck with the DILDs :3

----------


## acelegion

> nice job with the recall, keep it up!  Good luck with the DILDs :3



 Thank you!

Seen I definite improvement on my recall lately, three or more dreams every night! Last night I would of remembered four but I attempted DEILD again when I woke up, wasn't a success but ahh well practise makes perfect  :tongue2:  Early in the morning I attempted a WILD because I had nothing better to do, nothing either  :Sad:  Still haven't had a DILD, so I'm going step up my game and try to be more aware throughout the day. 

After last night dreams I realized two new dream signs, one being at my primary school and the other friends from my primary school I don't see any more.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh good job on the recall AND noticing 2 more dream signs!

What is it about school in our dreams anyway? College always seems to work its way into my dreams on a regular basis.

----------


## acelegion

Had great recall today, 6 dreams I recalled. Everyone was vivid and quite lengthy, my dreams have started becoming more realistic if that makes sense. Instead of just remembering clips of it, I'm starting to remember how I felt in them and a bit of touch. Still no LD though! Started trying MILD as well now to give me the best chance possible to experience an LD.... Hopefully I will succeed within the next month  :tongue2:  Also when I wake up in the morning around 8am - 9am I've been counting to 100 and saying "I will dream, I will be lucid, I will be aware" at intervals of 10, and have been experiencing really vivid dreams but when I open my eyes it doesn't feel that I've been to sleep but just been imagining it.... Its hard to explain  :tongue2:

----------


## paigeyemps

That's great, Ace! Don't forget to write down your emotions as well in your DJ. Feelings can be dream signs too!  :smiley:

----------


## acelegion

I DID IT!
Had two lucid dreams in my afternoon nap after a failed WILD attempt! A DILD  :wink2: 
I went to a ice cream van asked for an order he wrote it down on a piece of paper but realised he wrote it down on my dream journal back of the pages! Did a RC and boom dreaming although I had a runny nose in the dream so that was gross  :tongue2:  It was incredible I felt the wind and everything! Going to type it up in my DJ! 

Stuff I did  :wink2: 

Flying 
Duplication
Sex
Exploding stuff by screaming at it

----------


## paigeyemps

ACE!!! congratulations!!!! That's awesome  ::D:  


Lol at making stuff explode via screaming x)

----------


## acelegion

> ACE!!! congratulations!!!! That's awesome  
> 
> 
> Lol at making stuff explode via screaming x)



 Thanks! Its given me extra motivation now... Been attempting WILD during the afternoon, but unable to enter SP or even drift off to sleep. Got plenty of time though, summer holidays woop. Hopefully I'll have another lucid dream or two before it ends.

----------


## Caenis

::D:   That's great, Ace.  Congrats on the two LDs!  Very productive LDs too.  So those were your first?

Haha, I like how you had a runny nose in your dream.  Very realistic.  And I agree with paige, making things explode by screaming at them is a very interesting method.

----------


## acelegion

> That's great, Ace.  Congrats on the two LDs!  Very productive LDs too.  So those were your first?
> 
> Haha, I like how you had a runny nose in your dream.  Very realistic.  And I agree with paige, making things explode by screaming at them is a very interesting method.



Ha, thanks! And yep that was my first LD experience  :smiley:  The runny nose made me think whether it was a dream just because it was  something that didn't occur to me that would be in my dream...

Been slacking on the journal entries because I've been having poor night sleeps but they should be back on track now! Still been practising awareness every so often throughout the day but maybe not as much as I would like... Have tried a bit of mediation and I enjoyed it, I want to start reading up on mediation and hopefully use it in my everyday routine. 
Visualization is something I want to improve on because its a bit poor at the moment, so if anyone has some links that would be appreciated... Also one more thing, when attempting DEILD I tend to forget the previous dream when it comes to writing it in my journal should I stop attempting DEILDs until my recall is better or continue?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Ha, thanks! And yep that was my first LD experience  The runny nose made me think whether it was a dream just because it was  something that didn't occur to me that would be in my dream...



Congrats ace! And your first lucid, wow, well done!! Interesting part about the runny nose in your lucid. You never know what things will come up in a lucid that makes it more realistic.





> Also one more thing, when attempting DEILD I tend to forget the previous dream when it comes to writing it in my journal should I stop attempting DEILDs until my recall is better or continue?



Yeah, journal entries can become an issue during DEILDs specifically, because you're exiting and reentering dreams several times. There are techniques you can do to improve your recall if you're not comfortable with writing them down in between each and every one. But I don't believe that's enough of a reason to stop attempting DEILDs. After all, the more you DEILD, the better you will get at recalling each dream in the chain just by attempting them.

Again, congratulations! I'm proud of you man  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Caenis

> Ha, thanks! And yep that was my first LD experience  The runny nose made me think whether it was a dream just because it was  something that didn't occur to me that would be in my dream...



Yeah, you wouldn't expect a runny nose to happen.  It's so ordinary.





> Visualization is something I want to improve on because its a bit poor at the moment, so if anyone has some links that would be appreciated... Also one more thing, when attempting DEILD I tend to forget the previous dream when it comes to writing it in my journal should I stop attempting DEILDs until my recall is better or continue?



Visualization guide from the dream yoga class.
As for DEILD, I agree with Ophelia in that you can still try doing it.  It's certainly helpful to have good dream recall, but if you wake up and don't remember anything, there's no harm in trying DEILD.  Just pick something other than a dream to focus on.  Breathing is often a good option, but that's up to you.

----------


## acelegion

Decided to stop DEILD for a bit I was remembering about one dream... Last night I remembered 6 dreams overall. Also started the dream yoga class to help with awareness and visualization! I'm going to pick up another technique I believe once I've reached 5 LDs with DILD, which will be awhile anyways (6 months possibly).

----------


## Caenis

Six dreams is really impressive, acelegion!  You think that the dream yoga class has been improving your recall too?

Have more faith in yourself, I think you'll need less than 6 months for 5 DILDs.  You're learning more, you're getting the hang of everything.  Just keep doing what you're doing.

----------


## paigeyemps

Just a thought: August is coming up! Why don't you create a list of personal lucid goals you would like to achieve this month? It can help motivate you and put you in a better mindset to get lucid sooner! Good luck.  ::banana::

----------


## acelegion

I know a dream sign of mine is my primary school but how do I carry that knowledge over to when im dreaming to make me do a RC because I've missed that sign a few times now.

----------


## acelegion

Because I've been slacking on writing in my dream journal I've decided to approach it differently... I have my phone next to my bed and after I wake up after the dream I type up and save some key points for example last night:

*Dream 1:*
Come home
Two brothers
Rich
Don't Know house
Chasing after girl
Ribena 
Cousin
Sniff
Scarf
Golf
Dan
Snake and ladders 

*Dream 2:*
Outside 
Rainy
Alien meat
Dog
Barking
Jumping
'What dogs do best'
Microwave outside

*Dream 3:*
I am thor
Levitation hammer
Grandad
yard
dad selling decking furniture
Stripping decking taking pics

Then before I go to bed the next day I write the dreams up in my journal to help me remember the dreams for the sleep to come.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I know a dream sign of mine is my primary school but how do I carry that knowledge over to when im dreaming to make me do a RC because I've missed that sign a few times now.



Oreoboy1996 had a good idea for this. The moment you wake up from a dream that included a dreamsign but no lucidity, think about that dream, with the dreamsign, over and over again. And repeat each time "I should have become lucid, I should have become lucid." That's not to beat yourself up lol, but it will help link the thought of lucidity to that particular dreamsign.

This is basically a good tool to use if a current dreamsign is something you can't really reality check in real life (since you're no longer in primary school). Or me for example, I can't RC my current dream sign in real life because it's a tornado hehe.

----------


## acelegion

Started to notice more things in my dreams, for example emotions... I've recently been experiencing anger in a lot of my dreams, its overwhelming... Stabbed a guy in the eye with a pencil because he was humming. Also last night I experienced taste for the first time, was interesting. 

Also bought a lucid dreaming book, its helping me to keep motivated and to read during WBTB... Still working on my second lucid dream!

----------


## paigeyemps

> Started to notice more things in my dreams, for example emotions... I've recently been experiencing anger in a lot of my dreams, its overwhelming... Stabbed a guy in the eye with a pencil because he was humming. Also last night I experienced taste for the first time, was interesting. 
> 
> Also bought a lucid dreaming book, its helping me to keep motivated and to read during WBTB... Still working on my second lucid dream!




Lmfao. I get stabbing urges a lot in my dreams too!! x)

----------


## acelegion

Had my second lucid dream last night, a random DILD... Tried punching through a wall but just kept making big dints in the wall which was annoying. Lacked motivation lately haven't been practising any awareness at all.

----------


## paigeyemps

Congrats on the lucid  :smiley: 

We all get demotivated sometimes (or a lot of times hehe) but what's important is we get back on track.  :wink2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Had my second lucid dream last night, a random DILD... Tried punching through a wall but just kept making big dints in the wall which was annoying. Lacked motivation lately haven't been practising any awareness at all.



Impressed that you were punching a wall though haha. I can never be that physical in an LD (except for cutting that one guy but it was a surgery, and he needed it). I'm curious, in the LD when you hit the wall, did it hurt at all? I mean, did it feel real?

----------


## acelegion

It was strange, I didn't feel pain at all but I felt a struggle to accomplish it... Hard to explain, I could feel some kind of resistance but not the pain of actually doing it.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> It was strange, I didn't feel pain at all but I felt a struggle to accomplish it... Hard to explain, I could feel some kind of resistance but not the pain of actually doing it.



I think I can relate to that. While i said I don't punch folks in dreams, I do this thing (long story short) where I knock on a mirror in my LDs before passing through them. It feels like sometimes I just hit air, or like I have severe muscle fatigue when I try to knock on it. I wonder why that is.

----------


## acelegion

Believe I had a little lucid dream last night but unfortunately had a big string of nightmares afterwards... They felt so real, one was a false awakening type thing... Wondered down stairs and all the lights went out and some figure was running towards me.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Believe I had a little lucid dream last night but unfortunately had a big string of nightmares afterwards... They felt so real, one was a false awakening type thing... Wondered down stairs and all the lights went out and some figure was running towards me.



Awww, I hope you remember the LD. I get that feeling sometimes too, like I had maybe a brief lucid then recall bites me in the butt. Keep that DJ going, whether it's written or online. Or both.  :tongue2:

----------

